# Long Beach,CA Comic & Horror Convention



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey ghouls, sorry for the last minute posting...was busy with Halloween..but starting today and going all weekend will be the Long Beach Comic & Horror convention. I've included a link so you have have a look around if your interested in going. I'm heading out tonight, I'll post later if I find any Halloween/horror goodies worth braggin about! R.I.P. http://longbeachcomiccon.com/


----------

